# New Patient... Help! I'm defiantly learning..



## maskedeyes (May 5, 2012)

Hey everyoneThank you Kathleen for sending me to this section! I had previously posted in the general section. And thanks to everyone in advance for taking the time to read this, I really do appreciate it. I'm a new sufferer who desperately needs to ease my mind.Well, here I am. I've come to this website in search of like minded people who can understand what I'm going through. I would also love to know if anyone out there is experiencing the same symptoms as me. I've looked up the IBS symptoms online and of course as one would have it, they are also the symptoms of 50 million other things. The dreaded Colon Cancer one of them. I've been to the doctor, he did an abdomen assessment, listened to what I had to say and came to the conclusion that it must be IBS.I guess I have been very naive all these years. I'm 33, male, have been working out and jogging for 17 years. I don't drink, don't smoke and don't do drugs...literally...never. I don't even drink Coffee (don't like the taste) I splurge from time to time like the rest of us, but nothing major. The only thing I will say is I do eat a lot of meat. Mostly for the protein. Don't get me wrong, I'm not a huge body builder or anything, just someone who likes to maintain a relatively healthy life style.I guess I naively thought IBS suffers were people who ate like absolute garbage. Me? An IBS Sufferer? never.I also sadly lost my parents last year. My Mother to cancer in July and my Dad to a sudden massive heart attack in October. Only 2 and a half months apart. Mom was 67, Dad was 69. So needless to say I'm sure I have suffered some major stress in that time.My symptoms started about 3 weeks ago. I woke up in the middle of the night with this cramping on my right side, around where my kidneys are. I thought (because I had done an ab workout the day before) that I had pulled a muscle or something. The next day it went away. The next night, it came back.. only to go away again the next day. 3 days pass and I feel great. Then on Sunday April 22nd it hit me like a ton of bricks! BAM! There it was! IBS? Bloating, cramps and gas. The first week was brutal. I felt like I had to pass gas and couldn't. And I literally felt like I gained 100 pounds from the bloating.I thought to myself, I don't know how you women do it! I couldn't do this once a month! "lol"My symptoms are always usually worse at night when I lay down. The cramping around my Kidneys is what had me worried, I thought maybe some sort of Kidney infection.. I've never been in any sort of "pain" per say, and there has not been any blood in my stool. It also doesn't hurt to pee either. This morning I was at the lab where I gave a urine sample and had some blood work done as well, just waiting on the results. I also have an ultra sound on May 18th.The next week, which was last week, it got better, still there... but better. And this week, it seems to be a little better. I'm just so confused and very new to the world of IBS. Is this what I have? Has anyone else experienced the same Symptoms? Cramping around the Kidneys? Constant bloating and cramping, no matter what you eat! My bowel movements are not very big at all, nor solid. then again, I'm not really taking in anything heavy at the moment. I find I'm more constipated than anything else. I took a laxative on 2 occasions to see if I can help "things along" and it seemed to have worked, but it just turned it into diarrhea.I'm looking to connect and hear from people who can shed some light on this condition for me. Perhaps share their stories and symptoms to help ease my mind. As I sit here, my back is very sore also. I'm not sure if it's because of the IBS, or if I just haven't been sleeping right.. which indeed is a possibility.I did have some blood on the toilet paper after a strenuous bowel movement the other day. The doctor examined me and said I have a small fissure tear around the anus, probably from pushing too hard.I guess because these symptoms are literally "out of nowhere" to me, part of me is confused, part of me is scared and another part of me is angry.Thank you everyone, your time and patience is much appreciated. If you have any questions, please don't hesitate to contact me or ask me.all the best


----------



## Cheryl1967 (Apr 19, 2012)

Hello Maskedeyes..The pain you are experiencing around your kidneys is due to elevated levels of acetylcholine (which is elevated in ppl with IBS) acetylcholine has a direct effect on the vagus nerve and the muscles in the mid to upper part of the back are controlled by the vagus nerve. Acetylcholine is also responsible for the bowel spasms. Acetylcholine is a neurotransmitter that helps you fall asleep which is why many of us feel more symptoms when we go to bed and it is responsible for waking us up and many people have symptoms in the morning also. Acetylcholine is also responsible for oil production in the skin and since the onset of my IBS my skin has become extremely oily. Acetylcholine is effected by sudden temperature changes also. Drs. often prescribe an anticholinergic medication for IBS but the side effects are terrible. I use enteric coated peppermint oil capsules, it is recommended you take them 3 day a day on an empty stomach these seem to help. Let us know how you make out


----------



## refuse to live this way (Apr 25, 2012)

Masked Eyes: It surprises me that a doctor, after only 3 weeks of symptoms and one office visit, would diagnose you at all, never mind say you have ibs. I have been through 3 doctors, 2 of them GI doctor's and none of them want to admit to anything other then all the tests come back negative. I have been dealing with this for over a year now. Mine started after a bad reaction to an antibiotic. They call it post infectious IBS, with the infection coming as a secondary infection from the antibiotic. I am trying to deal with it, but it has been slow and painfully long. Try some probiotics and see if it helps at all, along with the peppermint oil pills. They are both available here in the States at Walgreens, so you should be able to find them in Canada. Best of luck to you.


----------



## hunting4health (May 27, 2012)

maskedeyes said:


> Hey everyoneThank you Kathleen for sending me to this section! I had previously posted in the general section. And thanks to everyone in advance for taking the time to read this, I really do appreciate it. I'm a new sufferer who desperately needs to ease my mind.Well, here I am. I've come to this website in search of like minded people who can understand what I'm going through. I would also love to know if anyone out there is experiencing the same symptoms as me. I've looked up the IBS symptoms online and of course as one would have it, they are also the symptoms of 50 million other things. The dreaded Colon Cancer one of them. I've been to the doctor, he did an abdomen assessment, listened to what I had to say and came to the conclusion that it must be IBS.I guess I have been very naive all these years. I'm 33, male, have been working out and jogging for 17 years. I don't drink, don't smoke and don't do drugs...literally...never. I don't even drink Coffee (don't like the taste) I splurge from time to time like the rest of us, but nothing major. The only thing I will say is I do eat a lot of meat. Mostly for the protein. Don't get me wrong, I'm not a huge body builder or anything, just someone who likes to maintain a relatively healthy life style.I guess I naively thought IBS suffers were people who ate like absolute garbage. Me? An IBS Sufferer? never.I also sadly lost my parents last year. My Mother to cancer in July and my Dad to a sudden massive heart attack in October. Only 2 and a half months apart. Mom was 67, Dad was 69. So needless to say I'm sure I have suffered some major stress in that time.My symptoms started about 3 weeks ago. I woke up in the middle of the night with this cramping on my right side, around where my kidneys are. I thought (because I had done an ab workout the day before) that I had pulled a muscle or something. The next day it went away. The next night, it came back.. only to go away again the next day. 3 days pass and I feel great. Then on Sunday April 22nd it hit me like a ton of bricks! BAM! There it was! IBS? Bloating, cramps and gas. The first week was brutal. I felt like I had to pass gas and couldn't. And I literally felt like I gained 100 pounds from the bloating.I thought to myself, I don't know how you women do it! I couldn't do this once a month! "lol"My symptoms are always usually worse at night when I lay down. The cramping around my Kidneys is what had me worried, I thought maybe some sort of Kidney infection.. I've never been in any sort of "pain" per say, and there has not been any blood in my stool. It also doesn't hurt to pee either. This morning I was at the lab where I gave a urine sample and had some blood work done as well, just waiting on the results. I also have an ultra sound on May 18th.The next week, which was last week, it got better, still there... but better. And this week, it seems to be a little better. I'm just so confused and very new to the world of IBS. Is this what I have? Has anyone else experienced the same Symptoms? Cramping around the Kidneys? Constant bloating and cramping, no matter what you eat! My bowel movements are not very big at all, nor solid. then again, I'm not really taking in anything heavy at the moment. I find I'm more constipated than anything else. I took a laxative on 2 occasions to see if I can help "things along" and it seemed to have worked, but it just turned it into diarrhea.I'm looking to connect and hear from people who can shed some light on this condition for me. Perhaps share their stories and symptoms to help ease my mind. As I sit here, my back is very sore also. I'm not sure if it's because of the IBS, or if I just haven't been sleeping right.. which indeed is a possibility.I did have some blood on the toilet paper after a strenuous bowel movement the other day. The doctor examined me and said I have a small fissure tear around the anus, probably from pushing too hard.I guess because these symptoms are literally "out of nowhere" to me, part of me is confused, part of me is scared and another part of me is angry.Thank you everyone, your time and patience is much appreciated. If you have any questions, please don't hesitate to contact me or ask me.all the best


----------



## hunting4health (May 27, 2012)

I had a lot of those symptoms and some that were different. I also found enteric coated peppermint oil to help though it took me a few times to find the ones that helped without any burning. I used also a liquid homeopathic remedy called 'IBS Support' that really helped along with a probiotic called 'Healthy Bowel Support'. Good luck to you!


----------



## kletendre826 (Jun 12, 2012)

Hi, I am sorry to hear about all of these developments. About 2 1/2 months I started having symptoms of post infectious IBS. I have tried managing my stress and taking a mental break. I also watch out for anything that has lactose in it. I take probiotics and also drink peppermint tea. I hope you are able to work all of this out.


----------



## despair (Jun 17, 2012)

hunting4health said:


> I had a lot of those symptoms and some that were different. I also found enteric coated peppermint oil to help though it took me a few times to find the ones that helped without any burning. I used also a liquid homeopathic remedy called 'IBS Support' that really helped along with a probiotic called 'Healthy Bowel Support'. Good luck to you!


----------



## despair (Jun 17, 2012)

To hunting4health. do you do alot of homeopathic stuff?


----------

